# Best Rollers that are QUIET



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a wind trainer and can't stand riding it for long because I can't watch TV or listen to the radio. What are the best set of rollers that don't make a lot of noise AND are <$150. Are there any rollers out there that make a lot of noise that I should avoid or are they all quiet. I'm just looking for a solid, basic set for spinning on my non-trainer days, what's the best?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't think of any at that price unless you get lucky used. The alloy drums aren't bad but even buying the drums alone and making a frame is expensive.


----------



## seawind161 (Nov 8, 2008)

They often show up on Craigslist for $75 and up. I just got a nice set of 4-1/2" Kreitlers for $200.

They show up a lot because people buy them, use them a couple of times, store them for 2 or 3 years and then sell them. :thumbsup:


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Even if you could find them for $150, there are NO rollers that are quiet enough to allow you to watch TV at a reasonable volume. Your best bet might be to buy a set of good ear buds that you can plug into the TV and stick with your wind trainer.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1028745_-1_64000_20000_64513

Have it, use it, great deal for when I can't get out and ride. I watch TV while I ride on mine, but the faster you go the louder it gets, and there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

At the price you're asking, you'll have to wait until there are post-winter sales on eBay.
And even then you'll have to get real lucky.

Kreitlers and TruTrainer are the quietest; I've ridden both and don't have to turn up the volume on the radio at all.

I've found the aluminum drums don't resonate as much as the plastic drums so aluminum drums are quieter.

With any brand you choose but the TruTrainer, choose the 3.5" drums to give some resistance. You'll still be able to spin easy if you choose lower gears, that's all.

Wind trainers are very effective but as you've discovered, they're noisy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got a cheapo wind trainer and very old Weyless rollers. Inexpensive headsets solve all problems.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Get noise canceling headphones.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I ride a set of rollers I got from Performance a few years back. The rollers don't create a lot of noise, but the _do_ create a lot of _vibrations_ that go through the floor. But I think that's generally par for the course with rollers (at least at the price range you mentioned).


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

seawind161 said:


> They often show up on Craigslist for $75 and up. I just got a nice set of 4-1/2" Kreitlers for $200.
> 
> They show up a lot because people buy them, use them a couple of times, store them for 2 or 3 years and then sell them. :thumbsup:



That's a steal, they go for way more than that on ebay when I've seen them there.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I ride the alloy rollers from performance bike and watch sports on tv and hear just fine. heck, my wife doesn't even complain about the noise.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I would think the noise level depends more on the tires than the rollers. Not sure since I've only used my one set of rollers, but I have found that using different tires can impact the noise by a huge amount (more than double / half)

Edit - I cleaned the black crap off my quiet tires and they got louder. (they got squeaky)


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

You're looking for a used set of Kreitler 2.5" or 2.25" rollers. The smallest they make. Smaller rollers gie more reistance. You don't want any wind unit to make extra noise. Unlikely you'll find these used for less than $150 but you can hope.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I think that most of the noise coming from my rollers is that no tire is perfectly round. All those little ripples vibrate like crazy. Get up to speed and you're pulsing the floor with those bumps. 

Last night for instance when I sprinted on my rollers up to a simulated 40mph my friend said it sounded like a heard of elephants.


----------



## seawind161 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that with the sound of the rollers, drivetrain noise, the fan blasting, and the sound of my gasping and wheezing, nobody wants to try to watch TV in the same room with me! The rollers themselves may be the quietest part of it all.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

This is my second winter on a pair of the Performance rollers. It always amazes me how quiet these rollers are. And they're holding up well. A friend of mine had a set (not sure of the brand) awhile back that were ridiculously loud - not the case with the Performance rollers. The rollers are actually quieter than the fan I have to keep pointed at me to avoid overheating. I can't imagine a set of rollers being any quieter than these. I watch tv and listen to music all time while using the rollers. It's a non-issue. However, my rollers are sitting on concrete.


----------

